# Inferno Ball Python Genetics



## Ikuna (Nov 15, 2011)

I really like this morph and I am thinking about buying these. But first I'd like to ask some questions, if anyone happens to know;

How is Inferno morph made? 
If I breed two Infernos, is it possible to have Inferno offspring?
What is the price scale for this morph?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Yellowbelly, Pastel, Granite, Hidden Gene Woma.

All those genes are co-dom so if bred to a normal COULD produce Infernos

CPR have an Inferno poss Citrus (Citrus is a new form of Pastel) for £11995


----------



## Ikuna (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you, markhill!

So how does one breed all those required four morphs together to form Inferno? 
For example, if I had a Pastel Yellowbelly and Granite Hidden Gene Woma, can they produce Infernos?


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

kevin uses

bling line yellowbelly, hidden gene woma granite, nerd lemon pastel

its 4 if you count the granite as being seperate to hidden gene woma, although once attached, they will always travel together. probably getting too complicasted with that though.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Ikuna said:


> Thank you, markhill!
> 
> So how does one breed all those required four morphs together to form Inferno?
> For example, if I had a Pastel Yellowbelly and Granite Hidden Gene Woma, can they produce Infernos?


Yes that would work.
Any combination of the 4 genes in the two parent snakes could produce Infernos
Of course if the same gene was in both snakes you could get a Super in there too.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Ikuna said:


> Thank you, markhill!
> 
> So how does one breed all those required four morphs together to form Inferno?
> For example, if I had a Pastel Yellowbelly and Granite Hidden Gene Woma, can they produce Infernos?


1/16 chance of an inferno from that mating.

As all four mutations in the combo are co dom the maths is easy! 

Each offspring has a 50% chance of inheriting each mutation and therefore a 50% of not inheriting each morph.

so:

1/16 normal (i.e. 'not pastel' 'not yellowbelly' 'not granite' 'not HG woma')
1/16 pastel (not yellowbelly, granite or HG woma)
1/16 yellowbelly
1/16 granite
1/16 HG woma
1/16 pastel yellowbelly
1/16 pastel granite
1/16 pastel HG woma
1/16 yellowbelly granite
1/16 yellowbelly HG woma
1/16 granite HG woma
1/16 pastel yellowbelly granite
1/16 pastel yellowbelly HG woma
1/16 yellowbelly granite HG woma
1/16 pastel granite HG woma
1/16 pastel yellowbelly grante HG woma (AKA inferno)


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Nel5on said:


> kevin uses
> 
> bling line yellowbelly, hidden gene woma granite, nerd lemon pastel
> 
> its 4 if you count the granite as being seperate to hidden gene woma, although once attached, they will always travel together. probably getting too complicasted with that though.



Ahhh, I didn't know granite and HG woma were linked.

My outline above maybe wrong if that is the case.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

bothrops said:


> Ahhh, I didn't know granite and HG woma were linked.
> 
> My outline above maybe wrong if that is the case.


I didn't know that either.

I think Nel5on should go complicated and explain.


----------



## Ikuna (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you for all the answers, I find them very informative and interesting! I can see why Infernos are so high in value.

I'm also curious about the link between HG Woma and Granite, if Nel5on would like to explain?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I have 3 of the ingredients (2 in one Royal), just need the HG Woma to make one :whistling2:. Must admit Inferno's are rather nice :2thumb:.


----------

